# Ready to buy 7.1 in-wall/ceiling, need advice



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all, 

My home theater room is ready for the in-wall speakers to be installed and I need some advice as to which ones to get. The fronts will be on each side of the projector screen, center will be under the screen, the side speakers will be in the walls and the two rear speakers will be in the ceiling since the room is only 14'x17'. All the wires are behind the drywall, so I'm ready to punch some holes and install. 

My budget is up to $1,500 for all the speakers, but I'd obviously like to spend less if possible. I still need to buy the receiver later. I know nothing about what to get, and unfortunately have little time to do it, so could really use some advice on which make/model speakers are best for each position, within this budget of course.

Friends of mine recommend Definitive speakers, but I've seen some nice Yamaha ones on Amazon for decent prices. I just need to make this as simple as possible so I can get them installed before the wife chips more away at the budget. 

Thanks for all your help!
-Matt


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would look at Paradigm for In Wall Speakers. They make a number of models and really are a great company. They are only available at Authorized Dealers, but it is worth it to check them out. I really like that Paradigm makes their own drivers and are consistently well reviewed. Models include: PV-150, AMS-350, and CS-60R-30 to name a few.

Definitive Technology is an excellent choice as well. I tend to prefer Paradigm, but Speakers are quite subjective so I would recommend listening to as many as you can. Given they are going to be up there for quite some time, it is truly worth the time.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is your mind set on in wall speakers? 
I cant stress enough that your over all sound quality will suffer going that route. You will get far better quality speakers going with floor standers or book shelve speakers for that price over any in wall speaker.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As usual, I agree with you Tony. However, this seems like a fairly planned out HT. That being said, aside from WAF, there are no advantages to In Walls compared to Freestanding Speakers.

That being said, In Walls are one of the hottest categories in Speakers and I am glad that some great companies are manufacturing In Walls. While compromised, at least some have quality drivers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Yes, in-wall is the way I'm goin so I'll check out Paradigm as you suggest, Jack. For the rear in-ceiling speakers, are there special types I need to get, ie. directional or ones that I can point? Also, what technology and size speakers do you recommend for the rest, including the sub?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

And of course, in0-ceiling introduces even more compromises...


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

I understand my setup may not be ideal, but I'm just trying to achieve the best possible with my budget and layout. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will need to build boxes in the stud walls As just placing the speaker in the drywall cavity is not the best way to go you will also need to do the same for the ceiling speakers.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I can certainly understand that. Just about every system involves compromises. I just want to be sure you don't get surprised by it later:whistling: And in-ceiling surrounds aren't as bad IMO as in-ceiling fronts...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As a compromise, Paradigm does make On Wall Speakers that are practically flush with the wall.
Super thin, but without the total compromise of In Walls. Could the done for the front 3 channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is the "total compromise" of in-wall speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> What is the "total compromise" of in-wall speakers?


You cant move them if they dont work with the acoustics of the room, Placement can be difficult if the studs on either side of the screen dont match, unless they are good quality (costing twice or three times as much as good Bookshelves) you wont be able to angle the speaker or at least the tweeter towards the listening position, mounting the speakers in an exterior wall creates a break in the vapor barrier and requires extra work to do properly, and as I mentioned above you cant just place them in a wall cavity they need to be boxed in properly. Just to name a few.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I understand that there are issues, but I don't see super compact "on wall" speakers as solving that much of the problem. Some of them are a real compromise themselves. They do have the advantage of placement, but there are some pretty good in-wall speakers out there, including many that allow some orientation of the tweeter.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> but there are some pretty good in-wall speakers out there, including many that allow some orientation of the tweeter.


Agreed, But they cost quite a bit more than an equal or better sounding Bookshelve. I just hate to see someone make the mistake without knowing the full truth about them.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I did the 5.0 in-wall/ceiling and its going to stay. I am now trying to have temporary front L/R that will be a huge improvement. If at all possible, try to keep your front three out of the building's structure. With that said, try to position them as best you can and use speakers with adjustable tweeters.


----------



## mlacek (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for all the help guys. I'll check with Paradigm to see which models would work great and see if I can listen to them locally.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> What is the "total compromise" of in-wall speakers?


Hello,
Perhaps that was too harsh, but there are definitely a myriad of factors which make achieving satisfactory sound a much more difficult proposition than freestanding speakers. As I alluded to, In Wall's have been one of the strongest areas of growth for all Speaker Manufacturers. As a corollary, many great companies have gotten in the game which has certainly provided many more choices.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As a corollary, many great companies have gotten in the game which has certainly provided many more choices.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Unfortunately that is also a double edged sword. I stand by the statement that there are many who manufacture in-wall speakers, but very few who do it well. More people in the game has a tendency to confuse things. I am one of the few proponents of good, quality in-wall speakers. I have heard a number of in-wall installations that would simply awe your average HT enthusiast as well as a good number of audiophiles. These installs also come at a price, a price well above the OP's budget.

I have also heard a system that used expensive pre/pro, DVD players and inexpensive Polk in-walls, it sounded, meh,.. better than TV speakers or a soundbar. 

I suppose I'm trying to say, if your expectations are no higher than your in-wall budget you may be satisfied :huh: of course that's just my opinion YMMV. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have been truly impressed with Thiel's In Walls. I have listened to a decent number of In Walls and must say the Thiel's have most impressed me. Heard great things about Triad Speakers as well.

Definitely agree that you have to make a fairly heavy investment to achieve quality sound with In Walls.
Certainly placement, installation etc will maximize any speaker setup.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jrd5853 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mlacek, 

Many of these members that have post a reply to you about in-wall are at a certain point in this home audio love of ours that they will notice things that (I don't know about you) I wouldn't be able to comprehend until I evolve more in time. These guys are so intuned to audio they could give you a decibal reading on a tick whisper. Soooooo my point is if you audition it and like it then go with it. Don't think that once you pick all your items then you are done! Noooooo it is just the begining.

when auditioning choose something you know very well and ask to be left alone while listening. I usually bring Led Zeppelin "no quarter" (live from song remains the same)
Pink Floyd "brain damage" and something from Mazzy Star.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

jrd5853 said:


> Mlacek,
> 
> Many of these members that have post a reply to you about in-wall are at a certain point in this home audio love of ours that they will notice things that (I don't know about you) I wouldn't be able to comprehend until I evolve more in time. These guys are so intuned to audio they could give you a decibal reading on a tick fart. Soooooo my point is if you audition it and like it then go with it. Don't think that once you pick all your items then you are done! Noooooo it is just the begining.
> 
> ...


I agree. I recently helped a friend pick out an entire set of in-ceiling speakers. I thought it was going to sound terrible but I was wrong. We were able to get angled speakers for the front 3 so that the tweeters were at least somewhat pointed at the listening position. I would recommend doing this if you are going with all in-ceiling. The rear speakers can be normal, non-angled speakers assuming they would be firing straight down toward the listening position (if that is where you would be seated.) You can definitely get great sound from in-wall/ceiling speakers and have a great looking room. 

Some brands of in-wall/ceiling speakers you can look at if you really aren't interested in burning cash is OEM Systems, Pinnacle & BIC America. I personally have BIC America speakers (not in-wall) and they are heavenly. Good luck!


----------

